# Rogers with a new Data Plan?



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Just read this on Bloomberg



> Rogers Communications Inc., Canada's biggest mobile-phone carrier, plans to switch to a new price model for data services as it prepares to bring Apple Inc.'s latest iPhone to the country next month.
> 
> The company will announce the change in the next two weeks, Chief Operating Officer Nadir Mohamed told Bloomberg News after addressing a conference in Toronto. Customers are using handsets more to surf the Web, download music and watch videos, which prompted the switch, he said.


Is there some hope?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

There's always hope ... but then there's also a track record.


----------



## snipper (Jun 10, 2008)

Have faith my children


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I saw that on TV tonight. He said basically nothing other than it will be based on the type of usage that the iPhone and other smart phones use which is pretty high data compared to just the blackberry checking email.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

snipper said:


> Have faith my children


OK, Dad!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

There are rumors of - June 20th
$30 for 300 megs
$60 for 1 gig
$100 for 6 gigs

It's not enough but a baby step in the right direction.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Now if only they'd remove the restriction with "using the rogers/fido-branded browser ONLY" which is just ridiculous.. And if it was available on Pay&Go, as it is here in the UK, it'd be even better. 

(15$/month and I get "unlimited" (within limits LOL) doing anything on my phone so long as there's no tethering... Opera Mini, gmail app, google maps, etc)

Patrix


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

You cant use safari on the iPhone....Rogers wants you to use their own browser!!!!!!!????


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

I dunno about iphone, just commenting on what's already known about the current "7$ unlimited" plans

Patrix


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

necessitating the use of a Rogers browser would be the 1 thing that would deter me from getting an iPhone. Well... maybe those "rumored" price plans would dampen my spirits as well.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

First - just want to say hello. This is my first post.
Second - Apple wouldn't let Rogers make customers use the Rogers browser on the iPhone. So there is no need to worry about that.
Third - lets hope Rogers will gives us some sort of deal on Data plans. We need it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

For the sake of comparison here is what the pricing structure will be in the UK:


> The 8GB device will cost £99 for users who subscribe to the £30 and £35 per month contracts, or will be given away free to customers who agree to the £45 and £75 monthly price plans.
> 
> The 16GB iPhone will be available for free to those signed up to the £75 per month tariff, or will cost £159 for those customers on the £30 and £35 contracts, and cost £59 on the £45 per month tariff.
> 
> The iPhone will also be available as a pay-as-you-go handset, although O2 is yet to announce pricing details for the device on this tariff.


iPhone 3G: Pay-as-you-go model revealed at Apple WWDC - Telegraph

That is minimum package including iPhone for roughly $100/mo..... I'd really like to hear Robbers and the Mutt step up and announce their plans.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

ruffdeezy said:


> There are rumors of - June 20th
> $30 for 300 megs
> $60 for 1 gig
> $100 for 6 gigs
> ...



That's what they have now... Unless the 5 dollars off the 1 gig is meant to titillate me.

EDIT: Something tells me Rogers is contractually obliged to provide an Unlmited data service, given all the other iPhone plans internationally.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

rgray said:


> For the sake of comparison here is what the pricing structure will be in the UK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note that not only the O2_UK internet is actually UNLIMITED for iPhone users (vs 200mb limit for other customers on O2 who opt in the unlimited net), but they also get unlimited wifi at the_cloud and British Telecom hotspots all over the UK (and a few BT hotspots worldwide). 

Rest of the prices listed above are pretty standard, usually in the UK you can get most mobiles for free on £30+/month tariffs with an 18 month contract.

Gonna be interesting to see what hte Pay&Go pricing will be. O2 is notorious for higher pricing for Pay&Go and sim-free phones, but that's usually cuz theyre the only mobile operator who sells unlocked phones for the most part.

Patrix


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

i stole this name said:


> That's what they have now... Unless the 5 dollars off the 1 gig is meant to titillate me.
> 
> EDIT: Something tells me Rogers is contractually obliged to provide an Unlmited data service, given all the other iPhone plans internationally.


I believe Ireland is maxed out at 1gb per month on all plans.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Flipstar said:


> I believe Ireland is maxed out at 1gb per month on all plans.



Ireland didn't even get Visual voicemail and gets a miserable amount of minutes and texts per month lol... They really got a bad deal.

Patrix


----------



## one3 (Sep 5, 2007)

patrix said:


> Ireland didn't even get Visual voicemail and gets a miserable amount of minutes and texts per month lol... They really got a bad deal.
> 
> Patrix


Hmmmm - that's interesting if true about Ireland not getting Visual Voicemail. On the Apple Ireland site Visual Voicemail is shown in the features pages:
Apple (Republic of Ireland) - iPhone - Features - Phone

It's also shown in the Canadian version:
iPhone - Features - Phone - Apple Canada

But if Ireland actually doesn't have it are we guaranteed to have it here knowing how behind Rogers always is?


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

one3 said:


> Hmmmm - that's interesting if true about Ireland not getting Visual Voicemail. On the Apple Ireland site Visual Voicemail is shown in the features pages:
> Apple (Republic of Ireland) - iPhone - Features - Phone
> 
> It's also shown in the Canadian version:
> ...


Yes, visual voicemail is a feature of the iPhone - doesn't mean the mobile operator implemented it. And as far as I know (google confirming it, but o2 Ireland's site is really crap to navigate), they don't have it over there.

Patrix


----------



## D K N Y (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if we can use our fido dollars towards the new iPhone  ?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

D K N Y said:


> Does anyone know if we can use our fido dollars towards the new iPhone  ?


I was wondering this too. Fido had been hounding my girlfriend trying to get her to put them toward a new phone. Coincidentally these calls stopped the day of WWDC. Maybe they were trying to get customers who aren't 'in the know' to use them, so they couldn't use them on an iPhone. Pure speculation, but could be...

If Roger$ has their way, I'm sure they'll have Fido implementing some new rules about Fido dollars. (Valid only with phones that are not iPhone™) hahah. I guess we'll see huh?


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

I am enjoying this. I would be very surprised if Rogers comes with anything "Unlimited" for the iPhone.


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

The Rogers Unlimited iPhone plan.

You are allowed to look at the phone for an unlimited period of time, share it with your friends, touch it and wear it, all for an unlimited period of time. You may even set the home screen, and move the icons around for an unlimited amount of time.
But
If you want to talk, surf the web, send an email, get a map, send a text message, it will all cost you dearly. But, that will be ok, because Rogers did give you the so vaunted "unlimited" package.

Darren


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

machael said:


> necessitating the use of a Rogers browser would be the 1 thing that would deter me from getting an iPhone.


There is absolutely positively 100% no chance of this happening. Take this to the bank. NO CHANCE of this happening.


----------

